# Sports fans: Do you record sports or watch them live?



## sigma1914

The topic says it all. Personally, I don't unless the game is late and I have to go to bed for an early morning.

Sports are huge to me and I have to watch them live. I always look at friends weird when they say, "Just record the game." :lol:


----------



## David Ortiz

As a Yankee fan on the West Coast, I record the games (most start before I get home from work) and catch up to live. If I don't get to watch the game that night, I generally will not watch it.


----------



## Ira Lacher

Agree. If the games are on when I can't be at home watching them I record them; otherwise I watch live.


----------



## Kevin F

I prefer live for MLB games but during the NFL/NBA seasons I don't mind watching a recording or a tape delay of them.

Kevin


----------



## Carl Spock

I've tried watching a recorded game and have failed most of the time.

The only time I've pulled it off is if I come home too late to catch the beginning of the game live. Then I'll watch it on my DVR, fast forwarding through the commercials until I get back to live.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I watch live


----------



## MysteryMan

Always live. The feel of the game isn't the same knowing it's a recording.


----------



## hilmar2k

I tend to tape delay 1:00 football about an hour (after FFing through commercials and halftime I get to the end of the game just as its finishing live). Everything else will be live, with the periodic pausing for food/facilities breaks.


----------



## Herdfan

Mostly live.

But for example, I recorded today's rain delayed race in case I was not able to watch it live. As it turned out, no one was bothering me today, so I had it on in my office.


----------



## Davenlr

I delay start of watching about 30 minutes, so I can skip as many commercials as possible, ending up at or near live by the end of the game/race.


----------



## pfp

Davenlr said:


> I delay start of watching about 30 minutes, so I can skip as many commercials as possible, ending up at or near live by the end of the game/race.


Same here.


----------



## Dr_J

If I can't watch it live, I'm not going to watch it recorded. However, I would probably record it in case there was a huge play that I wanted to see again and again.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Watch live


----------



## Hutchinshouse

The only sport I really watch is UFC. I watch it live and record it as a backup.


----------



## spartanstew

Almost never live.

I usually record sporting events and then try to time it so that I finish watching at the same time that the game ends (i.e. if a football game starts at noon, I'll start watching at about 1:00).

Even if I can't do that, I'll generally record them and watch them a few hours later as opposed to live, especially during the day (even on weekends). If it's a baseball game that starts at 8:00pm, I'm much more likely to watch it live versus a football game at 2 in the afternoon. Generally, I spend my time during the day (especially on weekends) with the family and catch up on my sports in the evening/night.


----------



## Raidertank

I almost never watch recorded sports.


----------



## HCN3

I will try to watch NFL games live but depending on the start time will have it in the schedule to record in case we get home late. With that said, I watch the majority of the NASCAR races via recording to skip commercials and if there is a rain delay. Also the length of the races and times makes it hard to give up the summer days to stay inside watching the races. I also usually watch the NHL games delayed as well to skip through the intermission breaks. Makes those games really fast to watch.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Both. Depends on what I'm doing. Usually record east coast games because they start when I'm still at work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The last time I recorded a sports event to watch later... was way way back... when Chicago and Phoenix were playing in the NBA finals... Barkley vs Jordan... those were great games, and I had to work one night so I taped and watched it when I got home.

But it isn't the same when you know the game is already over... even if you managed to avoid hearing how it went and who won... you still know it is done.


----------



## webby_s

MLB never, I always watch live if I am around and not at all if I don't catch it...

NHL occasionally I will record them but I never like to go over 24 hours (of the start) then I will just look it up and delete the game.

NFL, I don't care enough to record let alone watch that often and NBA, what channel is that. :grin: Kidding


----------



## redsoxfan26

Live TV for me. I CANNOT watch any sporting event recorded. It's just not the same.


----------



## joshjr

I watch most sports live. I do record a little but 95% are live. On Sundays during the NFL season alot of times I have different games on both tuners and just switch back and forth on commercials to watch 2 games. Some UFC events like stuff on VS and Strikeforce events on Showtime are recorded and started at least 1 hour after the recording time starts.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


----------



## Rich

I gotta say, I'm really surprised. I watch every Yankees game and always watch them after I record them. Same thing with fights or football games. I've learned how to avoid learning who won and I can't stand the constant commercials. 
*
Sigma*, I think you really should have made this a poll. As I said, I'm very surprised by the answers so far. I've always considered being able to record sporting events one of the most important reasons for having a DVR, or a VCR way back when.

This kinda answers my questions about why DLBs were/are so important to so many people.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


No. Nor can I watch SportsCenter, listen to sports radio, go to espn.com, or talk to anyone who might mention the fact that my team lost.

I take my team's losses harder than I probably should.


----------



## sigma1914

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


I'll avoid any chance of learning the outcome on rare occurrences I record a game. If I know the outcome I'll barely watch, just FFW through most of it.



rich584 said:


> I gotta say, I'm really surprised. I watch every Yankees game and always watch them after I record them. Same thing with fights or football games. I've learned how to avoid learning who won and I can't stand the constant commercials.
> *
> Sigma*, I think you really should have made this a poll. As I said, I'm very surprised by the answers so far. I've always considered being able to record sporting events one of the most important reasons for having a DVR, or a VCR way back when.
> 
> This kinda answers my questions about why DLBs were/are so important to so many people.
> 
> Rich


I considered a poll, but you always get the snarky, "You forgot the choice of..." (I'm guilty of doing it) so I left it off.

I can't even rewatch games if I've seen them. I can watch highlights repeatedly, but not the game.


----------



## sigma1914

hilmar2k said:


> No. Nor can I watch SportsCenter, listen to sports radio, go to espn.com, or talk to anyone who might mention the fact that my team lost.
> 
> I take my team's losses harder than I probably should.


18-1.
1918. Buckner. Bucky Dent. Aaron Boone.
NBA Finals Game 7, 2010.

 I love harassing Boston area fans.


----------



## Rich

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


No. As soon as I know the score, I lose all interest in seeing the game.

Everyone I know knows not to talk about the Yankees games or the football games or fights unless I bring the subject up. I don't even buy the paper unless I've watched everything first.

Now let me ask a couple questions. Y'all do realize that baseball games, especially Yankees games, are usually at least 3 hours long or longer, right? And that a 3 hour football game can be watched in an hour without missing any plays? What is it about watching live that is so important to you? Can't be the commercials. Is it the announcers?

Take last night's Yankees game. It began at eight EST and I hit the sack at 9:30 and turned it on. Skipping thru commercials and going from batter to batter (one 30 second click), skipping thru pitching coaches visits to the mound (one click) and clicking five times for pitching changes, I hit the live portion at about 10:30. Sixth inning. Shut the TV off. Read a book till about 11:00 and watched the rest of the game. Read some more of the book. Shut off the lights at about midnight. Didn't miss any of the game and got to read a third of a book. Watched the whole game in about two hours.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914

It's the live intensity, Rich. That, and my friends always talk about games.


----------



## hilmar2k

sigma1914 said:


> 18-1.
> 1918. Buckner. Bucky Dent. Aaron Boone.
> NBA Finals Game 7, 2010.
> 
> I love harassing Boston area fans.


Yeah, it's so hard being a Boston area sports fan. 

Let's see:

*Bruins* - Stanley Cup Champs (see avatar )
*Red Sox* - Two WS wins in the past 7 years (including a 3-0 comeback against the Yankees, biggest choke in sports history)
*Patriots* - 3 SB wins in the past 10 years, and the favorite to win this year
*Celtics* - Winningest franchise in the sport

Plus my boy Keegan Bradley just won the PGA.


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> It's the live intensity, Rich. That, and my friends always talk about games.


I feel the same intensity watching recorded games. I think.

My brother had a habit of calling me and complaining about the games before I saw them. I rarely answer the phone when he calls now. I warned him about doing that, but he really got to me a couple years ago when the Yanks were playing the Angels in the playoffs. As soon as I saw his name come up on caller ID, I knew the Yanks lost. Wrecked the game for me.

I do get up early and watch the games if I haven't watched a game or have a portion to watch so that there is no way I can find out the score. And I rarely get on the Net just in case someone mentions a game I'm recording.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k

rich584 said:


> I feel the same intensity watching recorded games. I think.
> 
> My brother had a habit of calling me and complaining about the games before I saw them. I rarely answer the phone when he calls now. I warned him about doing that, but he really got to me a couple years ago when the Yanks were playing the Angels in the playoffs. As soon as I saw his name come up on caller ID, I knew the Yanks lost. Wrecked the game for me.
> 
> I do get up early and watch the games if I haven't watched a game or have a portion to watch so that there is no way I can find out the score. And I rarely get on the Net just in case someone mentions a game I'm recording.
> 
> Rich


That's actually an advantage I have living out of market. I don't hear people discussing the game. A friend of mine is an avid Giants (football) fan, and he records the games and watches them Sunday night. He says he has to work really hard to avoid hearing someone talking about the game and ruining it for him.


----------



## Sixto

Almost always watch sports "live". 

I DVR the game to catch the highlights if I'm not home, but track the game via phone or radio until I get home. 

Never watch a TV series "live".


----------



## celticpride

I cant stand watching live! (hate commercials)! I usually start watching about 30 minutes after the game starts so i can fast forward the commercials.


----------



## Cholly

I don't watch MLB, except for the WS. I find baseball boring for the most part.
NHL, NFL, NASCAR and NBA, I normally record and FF through the commercials. Love my TiVo! 
Golf, I'll normally watch live, but record as backup.
Olympic sports: Normally record, but sometimes if on multiple channels will view one activity live while recording another.

There are also times where I'll record two programs on TiVo while watching a third live on my TV.


----------



## joshjr

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


Depends on what it is. If is UFC fights I am more likely to watch it anyways or Strikeforce. If its a NFL game or a MLB gmae probably not.


----------



## hookemfins

Depends. Since I go to home Dolphin games I record them to review later. I will record NASCAR races I can't watch to FF through.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


I wouldn't watch even if my team won. Once I know the outcome, win or lose, there is no point in my watching it. I'll get to see all the highlight plays on ESPN anyway... so no need to devote any time to watching a game that I already know the outcome and can see the highlights in just a few minutes.



rich584 said:


> Now let me ask a couple questions. Y'all do realize that baseball games, especially Yankees games, are usually at least 3 hours long or longer, right? And that a 3 hour football game can be watched in an hour without missing any plays? What is it about watching live that is so important to you? Can't be the commercials. Is it the announcers?


For me... it is psychological... in that... I know a scripted drama was filmed months ago and has a fixed conclusion. That doesn't change whether I watch it "live" or DVR it to watch later. I don't even mind spoilers that tell me where the plot is going sometimes.

But with an actual live sporting event... when watching live, it is happening virtually as I see it... the outcome is not pre-determined, and anything can still happen.

I use the commercial breaks for bathroom or snack runs, just like in the olden days... but wouldn't pause just to skip them because then the live sporting event is no longer live... I'm watching stuff that already happened 15 minutes ago, and I know it... so I'm less invested in the game than when I watch it live.

Live, that guy might make the catch and score... delayed, he already caught it OR dropped it so now it feels like watching scripted TV rather than live sports.


----------



## Rich

hilmar2k said:


> That's actually an advantage I have living out of market. I don't hear people discussing the game. A friend of mine is an avid Giants (football) fan, and he records the games and watches them Sunday night. He says he has to work really hard to avoid hearing someone talking about the game and ruining it for him.


I went thru ten years of coaching and managing my son thru Little League and Babe Ruth League baseball and I couldn't believe how many times someone walked in during the games and told everybody within earshot what the Yankee score was. Aside from that ordeal, everyone else knows not to mention sports unless I bring the subject up. I just make it a point not to even talk about TV with people. Since I rarely watch live TV, even conversations about TV series are "spoilers" for me.

Rich


----------



## Rich

celticpride said:


> I cant stand watching live! (hate commercials)! I usually start watching about 30 minutes after the game starts so i can fast forward the commercials.


Glad I'm not alone...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

Stewart Vernon said:


> For me... it is psychological... in that... I know a scripted drama was filmed months ago and has a fixed conclusion. That doesn't change whether I watch it "live" or DVR it to watch later. I don't even mind spoilers that tell me where the plot is going sometimes.
> 
> But with an actual live sporting event... when watching live, it is happening virtually as I see it... the outcome is not pre-determined, and anything can still happen.
> 
> I use the commercial breaks for bathroom or snack runs, just like in the olden days... but wouldn't pause just to skip them because then the live sporting event is no longer live... I'm watching stuff that already happened 15 minutes ago, and I know it... so I'm less invested in the game than when I watch it live.
> 
> Live, that guy might make the catch and score... delayed, he already caught it OR dropped it so now it feels like watching scripted TV rather than live sports.


I've been time shifting since I got my Beta-Max in 1982 (I think that's when it was, might have been a year earlier) and I've been watching as much content recorded as I could since then. Now I'm in Pig Heaven and all I watch is recorded content. This is actually a dream come true for me. The sports I record are still undetermined events as far as I'm concerned. I still get slightly nauseous when I think about the Yankees last playoff game against the Mariners in 1995 when Showalter left Coney in too long. Just the sight of good old Buck makes me wonder why he isn't institutionalized. I recorded that game and watched it in it's entirety and it had that much effect on me. How's that for psychological?.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## jazzyd971fm

I watch mostly live, very rarely record


----------



## Laxguy

JACKIEGAGA said:


> For those who record. If you find out the score before you watch it. Will you still watch it even if your team loses?


After eviscerating he or she who spilled the beans, I may seek it out on Sports Center, but unlikely to watch the recording. I'm also unlikely to watch even if my team has won.


----------



## Laxguy

I prefer recording sporting events over watching live, though I may time it to come out real time for the last quarter, inning, period or 10th hole, third set or fifth set.

I've had to learn who to avoid when there's a good game I want to see, keep off the 'net, and screen calls. Also, how to be neutral in telling my son that he may wish to see game A starting in the third period. 

But to me it's worth it.


----------



## spartanstew

Laxguy said:


> After eviscerating he or she who spilled the beans, I may seek it out on Sports Center, but unlikely to watch the recording. I'm also unlikely to watch even if my team has won.





Laxguy said:


> I prefer recording sporting events over watching live, though I may time it to come out real time for the last quarter, inning, period or 10th hole, third set or fifth set.
> 
> I've had to learn who to avoid when there's a good game I want to see, keep off the 'net, and screen calls. Also, how to be neutral in telling my son that he may wish to see game A starting in the third period.
> 
> But to me it's worth it.


Agree to both.


----------



## RASCAL01

I will record and hour then start to watch it unless I am not home in that case I will record the whole thing.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> After eviscerating he or she who spilled the beans, I may seek it out on Sports Center, but unlikely to watch the recording. I'm also unlikely to watch even if my team has won.


Evisceration would be a well deserved punishment. If only...

Rich


----------



## killerko

Same for me.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

I either watch NHL games live, or record and start watching 30 minutes later so I can skip the two intermissions.

I normally record NFL games and start watching an hour or so later. As soon as one play ends, I use the skip forward button and the next play is just about to begin. It makes an NFL game seem almost as fast as a hockey game.


----------



## Rich

Joe Bernardi said:


> I either watch NHL games live, or record and start watching 30 minutes later so I can skip the two intermissions.
> 
> I normally record NFL games and start watching an hour or so later. As soon as one play ends, I use the skip forward button and the next play is just about to begin. It makes an NFL game seem almost as fast as a hockey game.


If you do that just right, a game only takes an hour. I don't miss the talking heads or the commercials. I gotta admit that when we go to someone's home that doesn't use DVRs I get a kick out of some of the commercials.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

Joe Bernardi said:


> I either watch NHL games live, or record and start watching 30 minutes later so I can skip the two intermissions.
> 
> I normally record NFL games and start watching an hour or so later. As soon as one play ends, I use the skip forward button and the next play is just about to begin. It makes an NFL game seem almost as fast as a hockey game.


+1

However, last evening I recorded the Niners-Raidahs FB game on both local channels, and enjoyed hearing the different takes on the games by the respective announcers and color folk.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rich584 said:


> If you do that just right, a game only takes an hour.


Don't take this the wrong way, because I don't mean it personally... but when I see that comment, it makes me think you might not really enjoy sports IF you are in a hurry to watch and get it over with.

It reminds me of the people at the actual games who are in a hurry to leave. I've been to football games where people were in a hurry to leave early in the fourth quarter... and it always made me think they must not really like football if they are in such a hurry to leave before the game ends.

All the games I went to, I was there early and I stayed until the final ticks of the clock... And at a real game you can't skip forward through the timeouts


----------



## Joe Bernardi

I don't feel a need to watch NHL between-period intermissions. (You don't see those announcers between periods at the game, either.)

And I watch all the action of a football game. I just skip the boring huddles and intermission. The actual time the ball is in play has been estimated at between 11 and 15 minutes a game. I can watch it without wasting the other three hours.

This is not meant to denigrate actually attending games. I've had season tickets to NHL teams and NFL teams, and attend a few baseball games every year. But when I'm home, I just want to see the action, not listen to announcers between plays and intermissions.


----------



## Laxguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, because I don't mean it personally... but when I see that comment, it makes me think you might not really enjoy sports IF you are in a hurry to watch and get it over with.
> 
> It reminds me of the people at the actual games who are in a hurry to leave. I've been to football games where people were in a hurry to leave early in the fourth quarter... and it always made me think they must not really like football if they are in such a hurry to leave before the game ends.


I'd leave in the 4th Q or 9th inning if the outcome has been decided and I felt like it. I'll have it recorded at home so if there's an incredible turnaround and it's my team doing the 'good turn', I can see it in full.

Similarly, watching recorded sports, for BB I am likely to watch the first inning pitch by pitch, then FF until someone gets on base, until the 8th or 9th in a close game where I'll go back to each play, FF through pitching changes and commercials. I am not the greatest BB fan any more, but feeling extra low as my Giants look like midgets these days.

I watched all of the Niners game yesterday- twice, including much of the color, as for once they looked good again. But flipping between two broadcasts did not take more than watching just one presentation of it. Sort of double your pleasure.....


----------



## gpg

Live!


----------



## fluffybear

The only professional sport I still watch is NASCAR. For me, I'll record the first half of the season (while it is on FOX and TNT) just in case I am not able to watch it live or come in late.
I do not record the second half of the season (while it is on ESPN) or the Nationwide Series as I find the broadcast crew boring and will typically come in and out of a live race.

As for the Camping World Series, I will watch those races live when there is nothing better on.


----------



## txtommy

MysteryMan said:


> Always live. The feel of the game isn't the same knowing it's a recording.


It just doesn't have the same excitement if I already know the outcome or know that I can just skip ahead for the final score. It's live or not at all.


----------



## Rich

Stewart Vernon said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, because I don't mean it personally... but when I see that comment, it makes me think you might not really enjoy sports IF you are in a hurry to watch and get it over with.


My whole life has been about baseball. I live life as if it were a baseball game. And I've been very successful doing that. I know you can't possibly have known that when you wrote your post, but, as far as the Yankees games go, I watch every inning of every game every year and have done so for many years. I still get up every morning and hit two or three hundred baseballs. I just see no reason to watch commercials or watch the pitching coach make a trip to the mound. I'm never in a hurry to watch the games, I just see no reason to sit thru hours of talking heads and pundits speculating about what's happening.



> It reminds me of the people at the actual games who are in a hurry to leave. I've been to football games where people were in a hurry to leave early in the fourth quarter... and it always made me think they must not really like football if they are in such a hurry to leave before the game ends.


I've never left a game early that I've gone to. I have very little interest in most football games, aside from the Giants and Jets, but again, I see no reason to suffer thru two hours of commercials when I can watch every play in an hour to an hour and a half. I played football and didn't like it. I always had two guys on me and that never seemed fair, can't do that in baseball. I played baseball from the time I was six until I was 45. I broke my leg that year playing left field and was threatened with getting fired if I continued to play.

From the recognition I got playing baseball has come the good things in my life. Wealth, health and recognition from folks who remember me to this day. Not as a successful executive in a corporation, but as a good ballplayer and athlete.

But you don't know me, and I can understand your assumptions.

Rich


----------



## djlong

I'll zip through commercials and pitching changes and trips back to the dugout for a new pine-tar rag... Likewise I'll zip past the similar breaks in a football game.

But in person? I'm always there well before the first inning and I will be there until the last out is recorded. You'll almost always see me with a clipboard and home-printed scorecard scoring the game (on those few I get to these days). In my "if I won the lottery" dreams, I'd finally have the time to marry two passions and write a phone/tablet app for keeping score.


----------



## Laxguy

@ Rich-

Very interesting perspective; thanks. You wouldn't care to reveal publicly who you are, and for whom you played? No biggie either way.....

My only claim to fame was being in the stadium when Reggie hit three. I was so far away that the field looked about the size of a large emerald ring, but the energy there was electric. 

A very sad day for me is when my son announced he was quitting BB and wanted to play lacrosse. He was a good shortstop and a fine pitcher, but he made the right decision for him, and it got me back to a very fabulous sport for kids and young adults.


----------



## HIGHWAY

i record all sports and watch when i what to.


----------



## ebaltz

Record and skip commercials and time outs/half times.

Also for games (football) I am not that interested in, I click Skip Forward as soon as the whistle blows to go to the start of the next play. I can watch an entire game, every play, in 1 hour that way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rich584 said:


> My whole life has been about baseball. I live life as if it were a baseball game. And I've been very successful doing that. I know you can't possibly have known that when you wrote your post, but, as far as the Yankees games go, I watch every inning of every game every year and have done so for many years. I still get up every morning and hit two or three hundred baseballs. I just see no reason to watch commercials or watch the pitching coach make a trip to the mound. I'm never in a hurry to watch the games, I just see no reason to sit thru hours of talking heads and pundits speculating about what's happening.
> 
> I've never left a game early that I've gone to. I have very little interest in most football games, aside from the Giants and Jets, but again, I see no reason to suffer thru two hours of commercials when I can watch every play in an hour to an hour and a half. I played football and didn't like it. I always had two guys on me and that never seemed fair, can't do that in baseball. I played baseball from the time I was six until I was 45. I broke my leg that year playing left field and was threatened with getting fired if I continued to play.
> 
> From the recognition I got playing baseball has come the good things in my life. Wealth, health and recognition from folks who remember me to this day. Not as a successful executive in a corporation, but as a good ballplayer and athlete.
> 
> But you don't know me, and I can understand your assumptions.


Thank you for that more detailed perspective. I'm also glad you didn't take it personally. While I was replying to one of your posts, it was more the trigger than directed at you personally...

I've known a lot of sports "fans" in my life, and many of them are not really fans in the way you describe yourself. They are people who seem to want the action and not the drudgery. They will love a high-scoring football game, but hate a defensive struggle... and they will leave early when the outcome seems certain.

I have tried pausing live TV and skipping commercials or skipping the huddle between football plays... and honestly, for me, it screws with the pacing of the game. Those seemingly pointless breaks actually enhance the enjoyment of the actual action to me... plus as I've said before, when I know that play has already happened a half hour ago... it takes some of the energy out of it when I'm watching delayed TV.

Sure it's psychological, but that's part of the game too.


----------



## Rich

Stewart Vernon said:


> Thank you for that more detailed perspective. I'm also glad you didn't take it personally. While I was replying to one of your posts, it was more the trigger than directed at you personally...
> 
> I've known a lot of sports "fans" in my life, and many of them are not really fans in the way you describe yourself. They are people who seem to want the action and not the drudgery. They will love a high-scoring football game, but hate a defensive struggle... and they will leave early when the outcome seems certain.
> 
> I have tried pausing live TV and skipping commercials or skipping the huddle between football plays... and honestly, for me, it screws with the pacing of the game. Those seemingly pointless breaks actually enhance the enjoyment of the actual action to me... plus as I've said before, when I know that play has already happened a half hour ago... it takes some of the energy out of it when I'm watching delayed TV.
> 
> Sure it's psychological, but that's part of the game too.


I guess we've just got two different ways of looking at it. I have no problem with the intensity of a recorded sports event, but I've been time shifting for about 30 years and have gotten used to watching sports after the fact. I'm kinda stunned by this thread. I had no idea that so many folks with DVRs watched live sports. Even when I go to Yankee Stadium, I find myself distracted by what's going on around me. Fortunately, they do have replays on the big screen there, but even that's a poor substitute for watching on a DVR.

I don't like going to football games at all. I think football is the most TV-friendly sport of all. I live just down the street from Rutgers Stadium and I have only been there a couple times. Best stadium I've been in to watch a football game. I used to be able to go on the sidelines during the General's games in the Meadowlands. You really can't follow a game from the ground level. Aside from that, the only other sport I really have any interest in is boxing and you can't beat TV for that. I've been to many live fights and I'd much rather watch them on TV.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> @ Rich-
> 
> Very interesting perspective; thanks. You wouldn't care to reveal publicly who you are, and for whom you played? No biggie either way.....


I was offered a shot at playing pro ball, but I had signed all the papers to join the Navy and just wanted to get away from my parents. I often wonder what would have happened. I just played on any team I could hook up with. Every day or night that I could. Mostly softball which I think is more difficult to play in a lot of ways than baseball. Especially if you are a shortstop. Way too close to the ball.



> My only claim to fame was being in the stadium when Reggie hit three. I was so far away that the field looked about the size of a large emerald ring, but the energy there was electric.


I was at the Stadium when he hit that line drive that probably would have ended up in lower Manhattan if the stands didn't get in the way. Never saw a shot like that before. If I hadn't seen that with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it.



> A very sad day for me is when my son announced he was quitting BB and wanted to play lacrosse. He was a good shortstop and a fine pitcher, but he made the right decision for him, and it got me back to a very fabulous sport for kids and young adults.


My son played for ten years and I coached and managed his teams. He could have been a very good ballplayer, but had no real urge to play. He just did it to pacify his mother and me. I used to hit him fly balls all the time and he was really good in the outfield and a more than passable shortstop and I could have made him better, but he lacked the desire. Very disappointing. For anyone who's interested in how to make your kid a better ballplayer, all you have to do is hit him a few hundred balls a week and pitch a few hundred balls to him a week. For instance, who would be better at shortstop, Derek Jeter, who takes ten ground balls a day or Derek Jeter who takes a thousand grounders a week?

Rich


----------



## ARKDTVfan

Live, unless I'm at work then I'll record and watch from the beginning


----------



## AMike

If I have plans to be away during games I want to see, I will record and watch it later. A good example will occur this Labor Day weekend. My wife and I will be in Vegas and I'll likely watch the game I want to see in a sports book, but just in case, I'll record it and watch when I return.


----------

